# HELP! Where do I stick Beam Benders on VW T4 Headlights?



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I am hoping that someone can help me with the positioning of beam benders on my Autosleeper Clubman, on a VW T4 base, 52 registration.

We are off to France next week so need to sort this out soon. T
he instructions that come with the stickers only cover cars so not much help.
I have tried to attach a photo of headlight but I don't know if this has worked as I have never done it before.
Thanks Chris


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi
the marked rectangle on the left of the lens has to be blacked out. I have used black insulation tape. Problems generally are with newer plain lens vans!

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Don Thanks very much for the information. I have now done the job with tape as you suggested.
Happy Motorhoming
Chris


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I had this problem last year before France/Spain trip and the on the paclet stuff was a nightmare to understand. I think I had worked it out, then went to the van and found there were some already stuck on. Left them on and going to Italy in about 6/7 weeks.
Have fun


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> Left them on and going to Italy in about 6/7 weeks.


Hi Derek

Don't forget to turn your headlights on when driving out of towns (we didn't know when we went). Also, if you're carrying bikes, you'll need one of those stripey signs (ODB sells them)

Gerald


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Frenchy beat me to it. 

I too use black electrical insulation tape and trim the edges carefully to the right shape.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Hi
> the marked rectangle on the left of the lens has to be blacked out. I have used black insulation tape. Problems generally are with newer plain lens vans!
> 
> Enjoy your trip.
> ...


Sorry to appear thick, but what do you mean by the" marked rectangle" - can you be more specific?
I have usually bought the "business" from Halfords. My 'van is base on a Sprinter 2000 Reg.
Hovis


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hovis said:


> Sorry to appear thick, but what do you mean by the" marked rectangle" - can you be more specific?


He means one of these


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Hovis said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to appear thick, but what do you mean by the" marked rectangle" - can you be more specific?
> ...


No - On the Headlamps not the Bicycles
Hovis :roll:


----------

